# What is the difference between these two Dewalt?



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

OK. There are two models of drills / drivers that I am looking at. They are both the same price ($149.00) and seem to be the same.

What is the difference>??????

Dewalt 720 and Dewalt 759.

H.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks like the 759 has a slightly lower speed.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Crackers said:


> What is the difference>??????
> Dewalt 720 and Dewalt 759.


Can you give us a Link to where you found that $150 Price?

Here is the DeWalt *DC720KA* 18Volt Drill/Driver *@ $176.99*
http://astore.amazon.com/dewalt-dc720ka-20/detail/B000X1TYO4/178-5245919-8419168


And the DeWalt *DC759KA *1/2" 18V Drill/Driver *@ $157.10*
http://dewalt-dc759ka.com/video-reviews.html

Also Check for chuck size and whether *One* battery or *Two*
.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes for a lower price you get a better drill because the better one wasn't selling well, for who knows what reason. 

The voltage for these drills is the same, so check for how many cents you are paying for each
watt-hour
amp-hour
in-lb of torque
rpm

There may also be a reliability issue, but this is hard to check.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Crackers said:


> ......They are both the same price.....$149


I still could not find that price. That is a very good deal. Both have the same 1.7 Amp-hr Ni-Cad battery. Note on the pic there is distortion which makes the battery on the DC729KA look smaller. It also makes the 720 nose look longer. (the pics were from different sources)

The DC720KA was released in July 2009 which makes it newer than the DC759
http://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/press_release.asp?ID=1554

Data sheet on the *720*:
http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=16338

Data sheet on the *759*:
http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=8780

For some reason DeWalt describes the 720 as a 'Compact' while there is only a very small difference in size. It might be that the 720 is just the newer model. One source said the 720 had 18 clutch settings while the pics show 17 clutch settings on both drills.
For the two drills at the same price the 720 appears to be a better value.
.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

The compact wins in my book. Higher power (watts not torque), greater speed range, and lighter weight.

I don't have a clue about reliability. I would assume they are similar, but to get the weight reduction, some parts will have been made of weaker materials. Some purist will have a problem with that, but if the drill doesn't break, it doesn't matter if the gearbox is made of steel or aluminum.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

I hear you.

The 759 is available at COSTCO now, and it comes with two drill bit sets. I just got the 720 from SEARS, it was on special for $149, and the 759 was on special last week (I think this week also) for $159. (CANADIAN DOLLARS)....


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used both and the 720 is nicer to use. Both have abut the same power. The 720 is newer and a bit lighter and also has a light which is surprisingly handy. the battery life is about the same on both.


----------

